# Neue Forensoftware



## Heiko (28 März 2006)

Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen auf eine neue Forensoftware umsteigen. Nach ausführlichen Tests und Diskussionen haben wir uns auf vBulletin von Jelsoft geeinigt.
Durch den Umstieg bedingt wird es erforderlich sein, das alte Board ab einem bestimmten, noch nicht festgelegten Zeitpunkt für neue Artikel und persönliche Nachrichten zu sperren. Diese Sperre wird vermutlich zwei bis drei Stunden betragen und endet, sobald das neue Forum fertig konfiguriert wurde.
Bei dem Umstieg werden weder Artikel, noch persönliche Nachrichten verloren gehen. Ebenso werden alle Dateianhänge übernommen. Selbstverständlich bleiben auch die Usernamen und die dazugehörigen Passwörter identisch. Nach Aufhebung der Sperre könnt Ihr Euch sofort wieder mit den gewohnten Daten am Forum anmelden und nahtlos weiterdiskutieren.

Hintergrund des Wechsels ist unter anderem der gestiegene administrative Aufwand bei phpBB, der bei jedem Update umfangreiche Code-Anpassungen erforderlich macht und wahnsinnig zeitintensiv ist. Mit dem neuen Forum werden diese Tätigkeiten wesentlich effektiver möglich sein. Weiter wären noch diverse andere Gründe anzuführen, deren Nennung den Rahmen hier allerdings sprengen würde.

Hinzu kommen noch neue Funktionen die Usern wie Mods das Leben leichter machen sollen. Als ein Beispiel sei hier nur der zukünftig mögliche Export der persönlichen Nachrichten genannt (wurde ja schon mehrfach verlangt). Weitere neue Funktionen werden im Anschluß an die Installation erläutert.

Ich werde an dieser Stelle die weiteren Installationsschritte mit ausreichendem Vorlauf ankündigen.

Falls von Eurer Seite Fragen zum Umstieg bestehen könnt Ihr diese hier stellen oder per Mail an [email protected].


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2006)

Der Wechsel geht in die heiße Phase.
Nachdem die Optik weitgehend der jetzigen angepasst wurde um den Umstieg nicht allzu schwer zu machen werden jetzt die letzten Einstellungen überarbeitet um Euch und uns das Leben möglichst leicht zu machen.
Der genaue Umstellungstermin ist noch nicht bekannt, vermutlich wird es aber zum Wochenende hin so weit sein.


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2006)

Aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung bei der Umstellung wird diese vermutlich heute abend ab ca. 23 Uhr stattfinden.
Nach den durchgeführten Tests zu schließen wird der Ausfall ca. eine Stunde dauern. In dieser Zeit wird das alte Forum lesbar sein, neue Artikel können jedoch nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Im Anschluß an die Umstellung könnt Ihr sofort wieder Artikel schreiben, die Funktionalität des neuen Boards unterliegt aber möglicherweise noch diversen Änderungen in den nächsten Tagen. Näheres hierzu folgt nach der Umstellung.


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2006)

So, nun gehts los.

Ich werde in ein paar Minuten den Server so umstellen, dass hier keine neuen Artikel mehr möglich sind.

Von da an werde ich mich an die Umstellung machen.

Drückt mir die Daumen...


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Das Update ist nun abgeschlossen und Ihr solltet wieder wie gewohnt Zugriff auf alle Funktionen haben.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Informationen zu den neuen Funktionen und zu der leicht geänderten Optik veröffentlichen.
Als Hinweis: Ihr solltet in Eurem Profil (erreichbar über den Link "Kontrollzentrum" links oben) überprüfen, ob Ihr alle auf Sommerzeit umgestellt wurdet. Ansonsten stimmen Eure Zeitangaben nicht.


----------



## Dott. Giascopato (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Glückwunsch, das ging ja kurz und schmerzlos.
Gibt's keine emoticons mehr?


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Doch, aber da muß ich noch etwas dran basteln. Die wurden nicht alle übernommen. Kommt aber noch.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Schön anzusehen!

Kleine Anmerkung zu den PN:
Ich habe bislang lediglich 108 Nachrichten im "Postausgang" gefunden... und 0 im "Posteingang". 
Sind die mir zugesandten PN nur temporär nicht einsehbar oder "ganz weg"? 

Der download der vorhandenen PN funktioniert gut. Sehr nützliche Funktion.


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Bist Du sicher, dass nicht eher der Postausgang leer war?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Leider  bin ich mir sicher:


> Posteingang enthält 0 Nachrichten.
> Sie haben insgesamt 108 von maximal 2500 Nachrichten gespeichert.





> Postausgang enthält 108 Nachrichten.
> Sie haben insgesamt 108 von maximal 2500 Nachrichten gespeichert.


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Schau mal ob das wirklich welche sind, die Du verschickt hast oder ob die schlicht falsch einsortiert wurden.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Es handelt sich wirklich nur um gesendete PNs. 

Eine unwichtige Anmerkung zur Seite allgemein:

```
<title>Computerbetrug.de und [COLOR="Red"]Dialerhilfe.de[/COLOR] - Powered by vBulletin</title>
```


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Guten Morgen,
gute Arbeit geleistet, Glückwunsch.

Bei mir werden fast alle Artikel als ungelesen markiert, auch die die ich garantiert gelesen hab.
Gibts irgendwo eine Funktion "alle Artikel als gelesen markieren"?
Ich habe keine Lust 100 Artikel anzuklicken


----------



## rolf76 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Ja. Auf der Index-Seite Computerbetrug.de und Dialerhilfe.de
unten am Ende der Kategorienübersicht:

"Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"


----------



## BenTigger (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Weiter oben in Forumoptionen 
da kannst du dann die Themenbereiche alle auf gelesen setzen...


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Auf der Index-Seite Computerbetrug.de und Dialerhilfe.de
> unten am Ende der Kategorienübersicht:
> 
> "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"


Danke, hatte es nicht gefunden, war gut versteckt.
Hat jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich wirklich nur um gesendete PNs.
> 
> Eine unwichtige Anmerkung zur Seite allgemein:
> 
> ...


 Nicht unwichtig.

Habs geändert.

So weit ich weiß wird jeweils nur der Posteingang importiert.


----------



## rolf76 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit ganz oben:

In der dunkelblauen Leiste oben unter "Nützliche Links" gibt es den Punkt "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren"


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß wird jeweils nur der Posteingang importiert.


Der Postausgang ist bei mir auch da.


----------



## BenTigger (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Bei mir sind sowohl Postein-, wie auch ausgang vorhanden. Nur der selbsterstellte Ablageordner fehlt...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß wird jeweils nur der Posteingang importiert.


Aktueller Stand s. attachment.

Von diesen "ungelesenen" 65534 PN ist aber keine sichtbar... und so viele hatte ich im "alten Forum" eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

Ist es korrekt, dass sämtliche links mit Angaben des "alten Forum" für das aktuelle "neue Forum" nicht mehr gültig sind? 

Beispiel 1:

*http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=55086#55086* verweist auf *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=143489#143489*, wird weitergeleitet auf *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?t=136784*, wo es dann heißt:


> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*
> Ungültige Angabe: Beitrag
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.



Beispiel 2:

Aka-Aka schrieb unter *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=134505&postcount=87*:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=140739#140739


*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=140739#140739* führt zu *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?t=134164*, wo es dann ebenfalls heißt:


> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*
> Ungültige Angabe: Beitrag
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.



Nur so am Rande: Gab's den user *"Anonymous"* - mit 01.01.1970 noch vor Heiko und Sascha registriert - eigentlich schon immer?


----------



## drboe (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das sieht gut aus, etwas frischer im Design ohne völlig anders zu erscheinen, und scheint ja zu funktionieren. Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Mühe. 

NB: Kommt das Logo "vBulletin" links oben noch weg oder ist das gewollte Werbung? Es ist für mein Gefühl recht dominant und eigentlich reicht es doch, dass unter jeder Seite steht, auf welcher Platform das Forum läuft. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 März 2006)

Zur Funktion *"Neue Beiträge"*: 
Da scheint die Software "Letzter Beitrag", "Antworten" und "Hits" zu vertauschen.

Beispiel (s. attachment): *"Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?"* enthält neben dem *Ausgangsposting* lediglich eine *Antwort*, nicht "617".


----------



## berend2805 (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind sowohl Postein-, wie auch ausgang vorhanden. Nur der selbsterstellte Ablageordner fehlt...


Was  mir fehlt, ist die Anbindung zum RSS-Feed. Seit gestern Mittag sagt mir mein RSS-Feed-Reader nur, dass der RSS-Feed von Dialerschutz nicht gefunden werden kann. Ist da vielleicht was schief gegangen, oder hat sich was geändert, was ich dann auch anpassen müsste?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



> Alle Privaten Nachrichten herunterladen



Jubel! Trubel! Heiterkeit! Begeisterung!


> Sie haben insgesamt 3085 von maximal 2500 Nachrichten gespeichert.



(sind denn die abgespeicherten weg oder wurden die nur verschoben? Ich bin jedenfalls wieder auf 0 jetzt und kann nun endlich alle PNs mit meinem Schnipselsucher durchforsten. Ich melde mich Ende 2007 wieder, wenn ich fertig bin *rofl*)


> Quell der Weisheit


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiih!


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> NB: Kommt das Logo "vBulletin" links oben noch weg oder ist das gewollte Werbung? Es ist für mein Gefühl recht dominant und eigentlich reicht es doch, dass unter jeder Seite steht, auf welcher Platform das Forum läuft.


Das kommt noch weg.
Die Prioriät lag auf technischer Funktion. Der Rest wird sukzessive erledigt.


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Was  mir fehlt, ist die Anbindung zum RSS-Feed. Seit gestern Mittag sagt mir mein RSS-Feed-Reader nur, dass der RSS-Feed von Dialerschutz nicht gefunden werden kann. Ist da vielleicht was schief gegangen, oder hat sich was geändert, was ich dann auch anpassen müsste?


Das kommt im Laufe des Wochenendes.


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Funktion *"Neue Beiträge"*:
> Da scheint die Software "Letzter Beitrag", "Antworten" und "Hits" zu vertauschen.
> 
> Beispiel (s. attachment): *"Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG?"* enthält neben dem *Ausgangsposting* lediglich eine *Antwort*, nicht "617".


Das ist in Arbeit.
Wäre schon fertig wenn ich heute am späten Vormittag keinen Termin gehabt hätte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Man kann Zitate in postings nicht zitieren.
Also wenn ich hier schreibe


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ein Zitat


 und zitiere das im nächsten Beitrag... siehe dort


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Zitate in postings nicht zitieren.
> Also wenn ich hier schreibe
> und zitiere das im nächsten Beitrag... siehe dort


lalalalalalala


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Das ist bekannt und nicht unbedingt ein Manko.
Ich schau mal wo das geregelt ist.


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Da mir für Euch ja kein Weg zu weit ist habe ich das nun geändert.
Ab sofort könnt Ihr schachteln auf Teufel komm raus...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es korrekt, dass sämtliche links mit Angaben des "alten Forum" für das aktuelle "neue Forum" nicht mehr gültig sind?


Da ist alles wieder wie gehabt.

*Kompliment, herzlichen Dank und ein dreifach dickes :bussi: !*

*"Anonymous"* ist verschwunden... :-(


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> *"Anonymous"* ist verschwunden... :-(


Richtig.
Macht ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Wird es *die aktuellsten Themen im Forum*, also das Vorschaufenster auf CB auch wieder geben?

Ansonsten Heiko, :respekt: - auch wenn gerade ich mich doch sehr schwer tue, mit der neuen Optik und vorallem mit dem Überblick hier.


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es *die aktuellsten Themen im Forum*, also das Vorschaufenster auf CB auch wieder geben?


Ja, da arbeite ich grade dran.

Wir haben die Optik so weit als möglich an das alte Forum angepasst. Dass das nicht ganz und gar gehen wird ist auch klar. Wir müssen und halt alle umgewöhnen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 April 2006)

Mir ist noch eine praktische Kleinigkeit eingefallen, die vielleicht Berücksichtigung finden sollte:

Ähnlich wie bei *Antispam* scheint es nun auch hier, im "neuen Forum", das Problem zu geben, dass Begriffe < 4 Stellen von der Suchfunktion nicht akzeptiert werden bzw. keine Ergebnisse hervorbringen (beispielsweise "_Ltd._", "_S.p.A._", "_New_", "_web_", "_lab_", "_069_", "_000_", "_XXX_"):


> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*
> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.
> Die folgenden Wörter sind sehr allgemein und wurden in der Suchanfrage ignoriert : *069*


Dies kann man zwar einigermaßen umgehen, indem man mit Hilfe von *google* entprechend sucht (dieselbe Anzahl an/ dieselben Treffer/n :gruebel: ), ist aber umständlicher und nicht so schön übersichtlich, wie eine Ergebnis-Ausgabe direkt im/ über's Forum.


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Falls das tatsächlich erforderlich sein sollte, stelle ich das um.
Wenn Du mir eine Liste mit notwendigen dreibuchstabigen Suchbegriffen gibst, dann werde ich die Suche entsprechend modifizieren dass auch diese gefunden werden.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 April 2006)

Gut.  

Vielleicht könnten sich auch ein paar weitere user  dazu Gedanken machen.

Zum praktischen Vorgehen (falls Bedarf besteht): Sollte dann eine Art öffentliche Sammlung von Begriffen stattfinden oder jeder eine "Wunsch-Liste" per PN einreichen?


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Gut.
> 
> Vielleicht könnten sich auch ein paar weitere user  dazu Gedanken machen.
> 
> Zum praktischen Vorgehen (falls Bedarf besteht): Sollte dann eine Art öffentliche Sammlung von Begriffen stattfinden oder jeder eine "Wunsch-Liste" per PN einreichen?


Am besten hier reinposten.
Dann sieht jeder, wonach gesucht werden soll und Du kannst Deine Artikel ja jederzeit ergänzen.


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es *die aktuellsten Themen im Forum*, also das Vorschaufenster auf CB auch wieder geben?
> 
> Ansonsten Heiko, :respekt: - auch wenn gerade ich mich doch sehr schwer tue, mit der neuen Optik und vorallem mit dem Überblick hier.


Die Themenüberblicke sind wieder online und die Feeds sind auch wieder aktualisiert.
Der Feed für das Forum ist neuerdings über http://forum.computerbetrug.de/external.php erreichbar, der alte Link funktioniert aber jetzt auch wieder.


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Was  mir fehlt, ist die Anbindung zum RSS-Feed. Seit gestern Mittag sagt mir mein RSS-Feed-Reader nur, dass der RSS-Feed von Dialerschutz nicht gefunden werden kann. Ist da vielleicht was schief gegangen, oder hat sich was geändert, was ich dann auch anpassen müsste?


Funktioniert seit heute abend wieder.
Hat etwas gedauert, sorry. Manchmal geht das Privatleben einfach vor


----------



## tuxedo (2 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass mir oben rechts im Header mitgeteilt wird, dass ich eine ungelesene private Nachricht habe, jedoch wenn ich den Nachrichtenordner aufrufe, sind alle Nachrichten als gelesen markiert.

Möglicherweise ist das Problem am Freitag entstanden, als mir zwei neue Nachrichten gemeldet wurden, aber nur eine neue dann im Nachrichtenordner drin war.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Markiere doch einfach mal alle als gelesen.


----------



## Bomi (3 April 2006)

*Automatisches "Alle Foren als gelesen kennzeichnen"?*

Bei der alten Software war es ja so, dass beim Verlassen des Boards alles automatisch als "Gelesen" gekennzeichnet wurde - bei der neuen Software habe ich das bislang nur als Funktion unter "Nützliche Links", aber nicht als konfigurierbaren Automatismus gefunden. Habe ich da eventuell etwas übersehen oder gibt es das wirklich nicht?


----------



## Heiko (3 April 2006)

*AW: Automatisches "Alle Foren als gelesen kennzeichnen"?*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der alten Software war es ja so, dass beim Verlassen des Boards alles automatisch als "Gelesen" gekennzeichnet wurde - bei der neuen Software habe ich das bislang nur als Funktion unter "Nützliche Links", aber nicht als konfigurierbaren Automatismus gefunden. Habe ich da eventuell etwas übersehen oder gibt es das wirklich nicht?


Das ist bewußt nicht mehr so.
Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit viele Beschwerden von Usern und Moderatoren erhalten deren Session durch einen Verbindungsabbruch, Zwangstrennung oder Bedienungsfehler abgebrochen ist. Etliche Male habe ich den Zähler manuell in der Datenbank zurückgesetzt.
Aus diesem Grund werden keine Artikel mehr automatisch markiert.

Auf der Startseite unten in der Mitte und oben unter "Nützliche Links" kannst Du alles als gelesen markieren. Wenn Du Dir das als letzten Klick angewöhnst dann ist das Verhalten exakt wie im alten Forum.


----------



## Bomi (3 April 2006)

*AW: Automatisches "Alle Foren als gelesen kennzeichnen"?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bewußt nicht mehr so.


OK, Danke, kein Problem!


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Themenüberblick gelangt man über den Link auf der ersten Artikel des Themas. Kannste das nuch so umstellen (wie zuvor) dass man stets den letzten, aktuellen Artikel angezeigt bekommt?


----------



## Heiko (5 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Das werde ich mal prüfen.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Profilbild und dem Benutzerbild?


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Profilbild und dem Benutzerbild?


Das Profilbild wird nur im Benutzerprofil angezeigt (erreichbar z.B. unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=1485 ), das Benutzerbild ist das, was bei den Postings zu sehen ist.


----------



## drboe (14 April 2006)

*Session Timeout*

Wenn ich bei der Anmeldung vergesse den Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" zu setzen, fliege ich ziemlich schnell wieder 'raus. Oft schon bevor ich den ersten Post absetzen konnte  - wobei mancher User das gewiß begrüßt  . 
Kann man das Timeout verlängern oder den Haken (konfigurierbar) als Default einrichten?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2006)

*AW: Session Timeout*

Ich werde den Haken per default setzen.
Die Session wollen wir eigentlich nicht verlängern weil damit dann auch automatisch die angezeigten User ansteigen. Wir haben es nicht nötig mit nicht mehr anwesenden Usern zu protzen und wollen den Wert so gut als möglich an der Realität halten. Das bedingt aber leider kurze Timeouts.


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: Session Timeout*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> fliege ich ziemlich schnell wieder 'raus. Oft schon bevor ich den ersten Post absetzen konnte  - wobei mancher User das gewiß begrüßt  .


:scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2006)

*AW: Session Timeout*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bei der Anmeldung vergesse den Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" zu setzen, fliege ich ziemlich schnell wieder 'raus. Oft schon bevor ich den ersten Post absetzen konnte  - wobei mancher User das gewiß begrüßt  .
> Kann man das Timeout verlängern oder den Haken (konfigurierbar) als Default einrichten?
> 
> M. Boettcher


Der Haken ist jetzt per default gesetzt.


----------



## drboe (15 April 2006)

*AW: Session Timeout*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Haken ist jetzt per default gesetzt.


Sehr schön. Danke!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 April 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Zählung der Nachrichten gabs beim Import ein paar Probleme.
> Sobald Du alle als gelesen markiert hast, ist das weg.


Das hat bei mir auch funktioniert.

Hier noch meine ein paar Vorschläge für eine erweiterte Suchfunktion ("Begriffe < 4 Zeichen"):


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Ich hab die jetzt mal mit der schon bestehenden Liste abgeglichen und übernommen. Es dauert jetzt nur ne knappe Stunde bis der Suchindex wieder aufgebaut wurde. In der Zeit sind Suchen nur eingeschränkt möglich.


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Die Suche ist wieder voll funktionsfähig.


----------



## Arizona (6 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Na nu läuft die "neue" Forensoftware seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme, wie ich sehe 

Aber...:sun:

...es könnte vielleicht jetzt an der Zeit sein, ein hübsches passendes Logo links oben statt dem vbulletin-Logo einzubauen :thumb:


Viel Spass weiterhin in der Wunderwelt des Betruges und fantasievollen Möglichkeiten des Geldmachens

Ari


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Jederzeit gern.
Mach doch mal einen Entwurf...


----------



## Arizona (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Wie wäre es damit:










cu

Ari :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Nicht Dein ernst?


----------



## Uwe1 (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*

Aua, heiko!
mit dem Wechsel der Board-Software hast du den Usern keinen Gefallen getan. Und ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass Du es nötig hast, G-Adsense zu schalten! Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Board kommerziellen Zwängen nicht beugen sollte.
Besser fand ich das alte mit dem Hinweis "Danke, Heiko"


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



Uwe1 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Board kommerziellen
> Zwängen nicht beugen sollte.
> Besser fand ich das alte mit dem Hinweis "Danke, Heiko"


Nach dreieinhalb  Jahren ( 13.01.2004) "beehrt" uns da jemand wieder mit seiner  Anwesenheit und  hat
 nichts besseres  zu tun  als rumzunörgeln. 

Für ein "Danke" bekommt man kaum den Unterhalt für einen Server. Die Spendenbereitschaft 
war nicht mal erwähnenswert. Steht dir frei dein Danke auch etwas greifbarer zu formulieren.
Erst Denken, dann Posten 

PS: deine  Abwesenheit hat niemand bemerkt.


----------



## Timster (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



Uwe1 schrieb:


> Aua, heiko! mit dem Wechsel der Board-Software hast du den Usern keinen Gefallen getan.  ...


Über welchen User sprichst Du? Vielleicht gefällt sie Dir nicht - mir schon.


Uwe1 schrieb:


> ... Und ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, *dass Du es nötig hast*, G-Adsense zu schalten! Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Board kommerziellen Zwängen nicht beugen sollte. ...


Das grenzt jetzt schon an Unverschämtheit. Was heißt denn nötig haben? Das kostet Geld hier. Und irgend jemand muss das ranschaffen.


----------



## BenTigger (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



Uwe1 schrieb:


> Und ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass Du es nötig hast, G-Adsense zu schalten! Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Board kommerziellen Zwängen nicht beugen sollte.



Moin Uwe1,

Wenn ich den Satz richtig verstehe, stört dich das Adsense und du bietest uns hiermit an, die Kosten für den Betrieb zu übernehmen. Wir stimmen zu und Heiko wird dir die monatlich anfallenden Kosten mitteilen und sobald die erste Zahlung für den Betrieb von dir auf das Konto von Heiko eingegangen ist, wird er sofort den Adsense abschalten.
Vielen Dank, das du uns derartige Sorgen mit den kommerziellen Zwängen abnehmen möchtest.


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Forensoftware*



Uwe1 schrieb:


> Aua, heiko!
> mit dem Wechsel der Board-Software hast du den Usern keinen Gefallen getan. Und ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass Du es nötig hast, G-Adsense zu schalten! Sorry, aber meine ehrliche Meinung ist, dass sich das Board kommerziellen Zwängen nicht beugen sollte.
> Besser fand ich das alte mit dem Hinweis "Danke, Heiko"


Kurz: Sascha und ich stecken sehr viel Zeit und Geld in das Projekt. Da ist es imho nur legitim, dass man versucht, zumindest einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinzuholen. Denn auch AdSense deckt die Kosten nicht ganz.
Wenn Du aber die Betriebskosten übernimmst, dann könnte ich mir ein AdSense-freies Forum sehr gut vorstellen.
BTW: in den letzten Jahren kamen nicht ganz € 100,- an Spenden rein. Das deckt die Serverkosten nicht mal einen Monat.
Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------

